# extenders: 1st generation canon ef 1.4x versus third generation (ef 1.4x III)



## hb04103 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello, does anyone know what the difference between canon's first generation 1.4x externder and their latest version 1.4x III is? And has this difference a visible effect on IQ?
Thanks for sharing your insight!


----------



## Tov (Mar 4, 2012)

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-Extender-EF-1.4x-III-Review.aspx


----------



## hb04103 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks! And what about the difference between version 1 and 2 of the ef 1.4x extender?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 5, 2012)

hb04103 said:


> Thanks! And what about the difference between version 1 and 2 of the ef 1.4x extender?



Version II is the same optically as version I, but it adds weather seal. Version II of the 2X had a optics change plus weather seal.

Version III had new optics for both, and doubled the price. I'd only upgrade if I had a New Big white at $10K and more, its pocket change. If buying new, its your choice.


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 5, 2012)

I had version I for a year and a half and just bought vIII. Noticably better image quality with my 400mm f2.8 IS (version I), especially in the corners. I've also used it with my 300mm f5 IS, but can't says as I've really looked at photos side by side like I did with the 400.

Before buying I used the comparison tool at The Digital picture to get an idea if i'd see an improvement. They showed an improvement with both the 2X and 1.4X version IIIs, and that is what i found when I bought them.


----------



## drummstikk (Mar 7, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> hb04103 said:
> 
> 
> > Version II is the same optically as version I, but it adds weather seal.
> ...


----------

